# Time to un-lurk, and start paying back



## EddBlakeley (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi gang. I've been a long time lurker (must be 10 years), and having very often found answers to complex technical problems on this forum, now feel ready to take the plunge and start giving back to this place. Thanks everyone for this community for that - somewhat ethereal - support over the years.

I will start by saying I'm mainly a hybrid composer (gag, I know) but am increasingly interested in the fusion of orchestral textures and synthesised sounds. A bit late to the party, but better late than never, right?

Hope to be interacting with you all soon.


----------



## AlvinSWong (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi Edward! Welcome. And nice tracks! Listening to some of your work.


----------



## EddBlakeley (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks Alvin! I will check yours out now also. ✌️


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 25, 2021)

Great to have you on here!


----------



## EddBlakeley (Jan 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Great to have you on here!


Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 25, 2021)

That's what I did as well. 

Originally I didn't want to worsen the signal to noise ratio, but then I realized I'm fine just being noise for the rest of my life.


----------



## EddBlakeley (Jan 25, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> That's what I did as well.
> 
> Originally I didn't want to worsen the signal to noise ratio, but then I realized I'm fine just being noise for the rest of my life.


That's a wonderful way of putting it.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 25, 2021)

EddBlakeley said:


> That's a wonderful way of putting it.


I've checked your tracks out though, you don't make noise


----------



## EddBlakeley (Jan 25, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I've checked your tracks out though, you don't make noise


That's a high compliment sir, thank you. I'd love to hear your tracks too, by all means send me some stuff!


----------



## rudi (Jan 25, 2021)

Welcome Edward. Nice website and tracks - I particulalry liked the "Bulgari" campaign, and "The Frost".


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 25, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> That's what I did as well.
> 
> Originally I didn't want to worsen the signal to noise ratio, but then I realized I'm fine just being noise for the rest of my life.


I’m glad you realise that. Self realisation can be difficult 😂


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 25, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## EddBlakeley (Jan 25, 2021)

rudi said:


> Welcome Edward. Nice website and tracks - I particulalry liked the "Bulgari" campaign, and "The Frost".


Thanks for checking it out, Rudi!


----------



## EddBlakeley (Jan 25, 2021)

Many thanks for a very warm welcome everyone.


----------



## GigCity (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey Ed! Another lurker here too. Psyched to see other converts.


----------

